# Internships programs



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

As the title suggests, I would like to know if there were Internships carried out by Conservation and Science Programs (or related to frogs/plants) in South America ? 
It would be for this summer, or next summer if it's too late. 

I have found a few but they don't have facilities for hosting interns at night, which is essential in my case.

If you guys have any ideas, don't hesitate! 

Regards,


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

National science foundations reu program. There's one in costa rica that produces a lot of dart frog studies. Good luck, you'll be competing against be if you apply for next year!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Check the TX A&M Wildlife Job Board. There was a posting recently for O. pumilio field work in CR, I think.


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot Spaff, I didn't now such Job Boards existed, there are manny very interesting opportunities !


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

check out this, tons of opportunities, paid and unpaid

Environmental and Green Jobs Worldwide - Stopdodo.com


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

The Smithsonian has a few research stations in Panama, check out their site


----------

